#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-12-01
<zillah> hi all
<az7> what is up
<zillah> trying to stay awake lol
<zillah> brb
<zillah> what are you up to tonight az7?
<az7> nm, you guys?
<zillah> nm really im not sure where doubleb is
<az7> maybe something came up
<zillah> are you the one i was talking to about ubuntu netbook edition?
<zillah> hey man
<az7> yo
<DoubleB> hi
<DoubleB> sorry I was watching Battle star galactica s1
<DoubleB> and i forgot what day it was
<zillah> i was watching bones with jennifer
<zillah> so ive just been idling basically
<DoubleB> I love bones but this season is not as much about the cases and the science. which I hate
<zillah> we are still on season 1
<DoubleB> ah the good season
<zillah> just watched the voodoo episode
<DoubleB> well it feels like they are dumbing it down like scifi going to syfy
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> i tried watching code monkeys last night and fell asleep
<DoubleB> the woz ep was ok but it is a little too stupid
<zillah> yeah it seems ok but not as cool as what i hoped for
<zillah> wow its cold out here
<DoubleB> iPhone!
<zillah> lol saying
<zillah> something like that an irc 10 years ago would have raised some questions i bet
<DoubleB> yeah like why are you outside with your laptop or turn on the heat dumbass!
<zillah> lol
<az7> or at least get a cup of tea?
<zillah> that sounds pretty good right now
<DoubleB> wow I have been craving green tea all night
<zillah> lol i have a couple boxes i think
<az7> night time tea here.. or whatever its called
<zillah> i drink celestial seasonings sleepytime tea :)
<az7> that one, yup
<zillah> have you guys read this? http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/fed-up-with-icann-pirate-bay-cofounder-floats-p2p-dns-system.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<az7> well not that specifically, but i heard about the subject yes
<zillah> p2p dns sounds good but completly insecure
<az7> surely they'd take security into account..
<zillah> yeah but implementation would be the problem
<DoubleB> I have been reading the comcrap and level3 debate all day
<az7> probably so, it will be interesting to see how it turns out
<zillah> last i read comcast said level3 is lying?
<DoubleB> I wonder what will happen when people quit registering names with ICANN and just get non us domains
<DoubleB> I don't know who is lying but it may be another shot heard around the world for the end of the open internet
<DoubleB> I am so tired of us corps make money and fuck the consumer business model.
<DoubleB> oh you wan't to watch netflix and not our crap? too bad.
<zillah> yeah wait until the telcos jump on that bandwagon
<DoubleB> well verizion and att would love to.
<DoubleB> att may have already
<zillah> i wonder if jonesboro gets 3g tonight?
<DoubleB> why can't I choose? why am I forced to buy this or that? sounds like a dictatorship
<DoubleB> man I am turning into RMS
<zillah> lol
<zillah> i say we all go back to fidonet
<DoubleB> I have 3g in here so what is the big deal? :P
<DoubleB> I have 3g at ravenden springs of all places
<zillah> lol
<DoubleB> I am so afraid of losing the internet to big corp America.
<DoubleB> I don't think it will be the gov that takes it away but big business will because it gives us a choice.
<DoubleB> gives us a voice
<zillah> yeah
<zillah> and everytime somebody migrates to the cloud we get one step closer
<DoubleB> yeah, I am ok with web mail but I don't know for my docs. Maybe to colaborate with others but not my whole world
<zillah> i still think the "internet enabled device" is slowing going to replace the personal computer
<DoubleB> yikes
<zillah> the numbers so far are showing that
<DoubleB> what you mean like for tablets?
<zillah> look how many 2nd gen apple tvs have sold
<DoubleB> so I guess computer corner will be home network admin?
<zillah> lol maybe
<zillah> i mean more like appletv and ip tvs things that dont have storage
<DoubleB> yeah but apple tv does not edit movies,pictures etc. or types your termpaper
<zillah> no but ipad does.
<zillah> ipad + google docs = term paper in the cloud
<DoubleB> yes
<DoubleB> and oh noez!
<zillah> lmao
<zillah> and teachers already want papers submitted electronically so they can run them through plagorism checkers
<zillah> however you spell it
<zillah> have you read hacker crackdown?
<DoubleB> no
<DoubleB> where?
<zillah> its a book...gutenberg has it
<DoubleB> i think i will read the epub version on my phone maybe
<zillah> i think youll like it
<az7> have a nice night everybody
<zillah> same to you
<zillah> im out too i'm way sleepy
<DoubleB> night
<Ahmuck> hi hi
<az7> hi
#ubuntu-us-ar 2010-12-03
<Ahmuck> is there a way to remove the "keyring" in ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> or "reset" it
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-11-30
<az7> woo chat night!
<zillah-home> :)
<az7> what is up?
<zillah-home> not too much here, just wishing centurylink could get it together lol
<az7> that bad?
<zillah|> oops
<zillah-home> looks like suddenlink isnt doing well tonight either
<zillah-home> i have some stuff i
<zillah-home> would like to work on but my upload speed at the store is like 0.01k right now
<zillah-home> i'm having problems even typing on ssh
<zillah-home> so where is everybody at these days?
<az7> northwest arkansas
<zillah-home> no i mean, what happened to all the people that were coming in here
<az7> dunno?
<snide_> they were all turned to bots
<snide_> in an attempt to reduce carbon emissions
<az7> possibly
<zillah-home> lol
<snide_> there is growing evidence that kwadroke has recruited every available geek in the state for artemis crew, so that is one possible cause
<az7> artemis crew?
<snide_> http://artemis.eochu.com/
<az7> ah, that thing
<snide_> its very cool; i so wish i had time to play
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-12-04
<transformer> can someone help me in a partioning related problem?
